# Suprecur/buserelin?



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, I really need the advice of you knowledgeable ladies plz  
I did oi with gonal f and suprecur last cycle and it was a bfn unfortunately  
I Have been reading through a lot of these older posts and realised that almost all the ladies on here were just using the stimming drugs followed by progesterone support. 
I was wanting to try my next (final) go without  suprecur as I think the suprecur may have had a begative impact on my oi. 
Does anyone know if the suprecur decreases the chance of pregnancy? 
I feel like having a little more "natural" approach this time. My clinic used the suprecur to control my cycle more so that I didn't ovulate on my own. 
This is my last go and thats why I'm desperate to try anything to up my chances.
I hope I've made sense  
Lambie xx

Ps, i wanted to post this on the clomid and oi board but it's so quiet there and I thought I may get more replies here.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry I've no knowledge of your question.  I'm having my first medicated Iui with gonal-f and then progesterone support.  No suprecor though. Hope someone can come along to help though.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanx mrsww, I see from your signature you've done a few iui's.  I'm slightly worried about not using suprecur (buserelin) because I'm afraid of ovulating on my own before I get to trigger  . 
I was planning on using cb dual fertility kit but wondered what I would do if I had a positive from the cb, would I still use the trigger ir would the cycle be cancelled? This us my last go so I don't want to take any chances.
Thanx and good luck hun xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry i can't be more help.  With my natural IUIs i had a scan on day 12, trigger at same time and Iui the next day. This is my first stimulated and I'm only having gonal-f, have a scam today a week after last one and praying that I've got three or less follicles and that I haven't ovulated.  Wish I could put your mind at rest but I wish you luck in your treatment.


----------

